# power trimmers



## pergoman (Apr 13, 2006)

I am looking for some first hand opinions of power case trimmers.I have a power adapter for my Forster trimmer but it still takes a long time to trim hundreds of cases.Any feedback on the RCBS unit?How about any of the drill press units?The Dillon power trimmer?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use the Lee "drill press" setup. Sure beats doing it by hand, but there no way around it, it's a tedious & time consuming job that has to be done..


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Can not help you on any of the ones you are asking about. I did look in to the Dillon one. it actually resizes your brass at the same time it trims it. That seems like a pretty darn good deal.

I have a Matchprep http://www.matchprep.com/ case trimmer and it does work very good. There are some problems with it. I bought mine way back in 98 or 99 so it has some miles on it. First the motor is not powerful enough. Sometimes when pressing in Government casings it will stop the cutter from turning. It also does happen commercial casings also but way more on Gov casings. This may be do to my superior strength. I do 223, 308 ,30-06 casings on it. The holder seems a little loose for me. So what I do is trim then rotate casings about 180 then trim. It is very fast just loosen your grip and casings will turn. Other than that every thing is of high quality. I have done tens of thousands of casings on it over the years and it is still going.

I recently bought a http://www.giraudtool.com/prod02.htm case trimmer. This one is geared so it spins the cutter very fast. I started on the big stuff on this and it does not bog down at all. It does seem to fit the casings better in the area of less wobble. My complaint about it is the cutter has a V cut in to it so you never need to be-bur your casings after cutting. I took the cutter to a sharpening place and had them cut each side of the cutter flat. The cutter is a triangle with a V cut in to each corner. So you actually get three sets of cutters when you buy this trimmer. Now that it is flat (I think better for match use) I have never had it bog down and it dose trim casings very square. I still turn casings 180 and re-cut as it is habit.

When I reload I do not work any thing less than 2,000 casings except in my match guns. I NEED fast tools. The reason I did not ever go with the Dillion one is I Small base size all my casings (except 30-06) and from what I have read it is a standard sizing die. Out of the ones you are asking about I would go with the Dillion if I wanted speed and did not smallbase size

There are no disabled people. Only people who have met Chuck Norris.


----------

